# Roo or not!?



## camurphy11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi I am new, My name is Cheryl. I live in Shamong NJ.


I have a small hobby farm and have been raising chickens for about a year now. I got 6 new chicks in the spring and all turned out to be hens except a few. There are two that I am questioning . Well one I am sure, but the other not so much. 

I got two Easter Eggers , one is def a Rooster. One I change my mind about daily. I also got a Copper Maran rooster in the bunch and like him hes mild and sweet. The Reddish Easter Egger is seeming like he will be more aggressive. So I need to get rid of all but one. So.. He will go . Now his sibling is white and seems to show some signs of being a Rooster as well. But doesn't crow like the other two?? 

I am posting a photo to get your well informed opinions??!! Please help. I so wanted a Easter Egger in my coop, so hoping I am wrong and the white one is a hen.

This is the red Easter Egger, who I know is a Roo, And the white one I change my mind daily.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it is a roo, but I am no expert.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a roo


----------



## camurphy11 (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks thought so


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Same thing here. Ameracauna ee roo. I know now for sure. 5.5months old


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I think it's a Roo!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

All three are Roos for sure. See how the saddle feathers seem to fan out and are pointed.


----------

